
Show HN: IEEE Micromouse simulator – write and test maze-solving code - mackorone
https://github.com/mackorone/mms
======
mackorone
I got involved in the IEEE Micromouse project a few years ago at the
University at Buffalo. Back then, we didn't have good tools for testing our
maze-solving code, so I decided to build my own. The project started out super
simple - draw a box that moves around - but quickly grew complex. Especially
early on, it was tremendously difficult to stop adding features. After coding
myself into a hole, I realized that the only way to finish the project was to
rip out most everything I had added over the years. Nowadays, it does a lot
less, but it's polished, and I'm comfortable calling it "done." Let me know
what you think!

------
dang
Related previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16003683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16003683)

Neat video here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19883666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19883666)

